# Aussie family moving to Thailand needs advice!



## darwinite1

Hi everyone,

We're thinking of moving to Thailand and could use some advice on 2 major issues: where to live and where to send our daughter to school.

1. We really need a good school to send our 15 yr old to as her education is at that critical stage. I've had a look at there are 75 international schools in Thailand, so I have no idea where to start!? I took a look at the Bangkok International School which looks very good, but I'm sure there must be others out there that are just as good, a bit cheaper and not in central Bangkok. Can anyone provide some advice please?

2. We would prefer not to live in Bangkok, but if it is necessary for schooling purposes, can anyone recommend an area where most of the expats live? My husband will be working away from home a lot and I have a new baby, so I'd prefer to be in an area which has other expats in it in order to make it easier to make friends I suppose, and which might have all the local conveniences. Can anyone recommend suburbs/towns where I might find other expats and a good school. Again, it doesn't have to be Bangkok and ideally, it would be more coastal.

On another note, can anyone provide any hints and tips/ do's and don'ts when it comes to a move to Thailand?

Thanks everyone - any advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## cpturfpro1

darwinite1,

My family is in the same situation, except we are comming from America. I have done some research and posted here as well. It seems there are many good International schools in the Bangkok area. With a few in the suburbs that we are looking at in the Bang Na area. American School of Bangkok, Patana, and International Community School of Bangkok. We have 3 children, 10,6 and 18 months so my wife has some of the same concerns as I will travel for work also. Let me know some more particulars and i will share my research with you. I remember an Australian cirriculum school, but i think it only goes up to 12 years old. When I get into my office and find the info I will post it for you.

Craig


----------



## darwinite1

cpturfpro1 said:


> darwinite1,
> 
> My family is in the same situation, except we are comming from America. I have done some research and posted here as well. It seems there are many good International schools in the Bangkok area. With a few in the suburbs that we are looking at in the Bang Na area. American School of Bangkok, Patana, and International Community School of Bangkok. We have 3 children, 10,6 and 18 months so my wife has some of the same concerns as I will travel for work also. Let me know some more particulars and i will share my research with you. I remember an Australian cirriculum school, but i think it only goes up to 12 years old. When I get into my office and find the info I will post it for you.
> 
> Craig


Hi Craig,

Thanks for your response. It's greatly appreciated. I heard from a friend this morning who lived in Thailand for a bit - he said that if you're going to live anywhere, he would recommend Phuket. Apparently it has a good international school as well (British International School, Phuket). I've had a quick look at the school and based on the site it looks quite good - it offers the IB and the IGCSE administered by Cambridge Uni. I need to find out a lot more about these courses. Unfortunately the terms in Thailand start in Aug, so it would mean if we move over the christmas break, that our daughter (15) would have to repeat some of yr 9, which isn't too much of a concern I suppose. I've also heard that there is a better quality of life in Phuket (less traffic, smog etc etc). Someone else recommended Bang Na also though - am going to look into that.

I've also heard it's difficult to find a rental property over the net and that the prices are listed for holiday makers and not long term rentals/residents. I think that's jsut about all I know for now. As my husband is fly in fly out, it's not really a concern where we live, more about quality of life/schooling. Do you need to be in the Bangkok area? 

I do get the feeling from the bit fo research I've done already, that security is an issue (home and getting children to school) - have you gotten that impression also?

I will look forward to hearing from you with any more you might have and what resarch you come up with. Likewise, I'll keep you posted on anything I find out.

cheers

Fiona


----------



## synthia

There are several excellent international schools in Chiang Mai, if you want a smaller city.


----------



## darwinite1

synthia said:


> There are several excellent international schools in Chiang Mai, if you want a smaller city.


Thanks Synthia - will take a look at it


----------



## cpturfpro1

Fiona,
Enclosed are a few links for schools and housing. As for us living near Bangkok, my office is located in the Bang Na area, it seemss to be about 20km from Bangkok on the major motorway, close to the new airport and has a high expat population and amenities. Also alot of western style housing, it seems there are more gated housing communitys than condo's and apartments than central Bangkok. They seem rather nice also, and security doesn't seem to be an issue. Phuket seems nice, but not an option for me except for long weekends with the family. I think the allure of the suburbs of Bangkok is a nice way of life with all the attractions of a major city only 30 mins away and the coastal beaches of Pattaya only 90 mins away. More schools to choose from as well as other amenitys, like golf courses and shopping venues, muesams and concerts that a big city can offer. Plus i would imagine it would be easier to fly out of a bigger airport, than making so many connections. I travel frequently for work now, and it gets frustrating if you have to change planes often. That's why we moved from the beach areas in the states back to a bigger city that we were raised in.

St. Mark's International School | Bangkok Thailand | Welcome to St. Marks International School
Thailand Guru - Guide for living and working in Bangkok and Siam
International School in Thailand, Thailand International School
www.kkbk.com


----------



## wali

The oldest and doubtlessly the best international school in Thailand is Bangkok Pattana School in Bangna district of Bangkok. Expensive though.


----------



## steve__c

The Prem International School in Chiang Mai is also of a very high quality


----------



## darwinite1

cpturfpro1 said:


> Fiona,
> Enclosed are a few links for schools and housing. As for us living near Bangkok, my office is located in the Bang Na area, it seemss to be about 20km from Bangkok on the major motorway, close to the new airport and has a high expat population and amenities. Also alot of western style housing, it seems there are more gated housing communitys than condo's and apartments than central Bangkok. They seem rather nice also, and security doesn't seem to be an issue. Phuket seems nice, but not an option for me except for long weekends with the family. I think the allure of the suburbs of Bangkok is a nice way of life with all the attractions of a major city only 30 mins away and the coastal beaches of Pattaya only 90 mins away. More schools to choose from as well as other amenitys, like golf courses and shopping venues, muesams and concerts that a big city can offer. Plus i would imagine it would be easier to fly out of a bigger airport, than making so many connections. I travel frequently for work now, and it gets frustrating if you have to change planes often. That's why we moved from the beach areas in the states back to a bigger city that we were raised in.
> 
> St. Mark's International School | Bangkok Thailand | Welcome to St. Marks International School
> Thailand Guru - Guide for living and working in Bangkok and Siam
> International School in Thailand, Thailand International School
> www.kkbk.com


Thanks again Craig - it is a bit overwhelming I have to admit. I suspect that we're going to rent temporarily for a couple of months somewhere till we feel the place out. Really don't want to make a committment to a particular area until we're there and get a feel for the place. Obviously the research we do now will make the job easier when we get there as we'll already have locations in mind to look into. I supose I like the idea of a gated community due to being on my own mostly. Also, although I would rather live in Phuket for all the obvious reasons, you've pointed out some very good reasons to remain nearer Bangkok - especially, I don't want my husband having to switch planes all the time for work - I'm very confused.

The school in Phuket looks good, but I heard from a firend the other day that some firends of there's pulled their son out and now fly him to a boarding school in BK, so am waiting to find out why. Hopefully nothing too bad. THe school thing poses another problem in when the terms start. If we arrive around chrissy time, it means that she'll ahve to be prepared to repeat the remainder of the year which is not ideal. There do seem to be quite a few good schools in BK. It's difficult going to a new system and although that Aussie school you provided the link for looks very good, it doesn't go through to Yr12 unfortunately, otherwise it would have been perfect!

I have so many links now I don't know where to start, but I hope these might be a bit useful for you 

International Schools Association of Thailand
Siam Real Estate Thailand - Agents for property, land, rentals in Phuket, Bangkok, Pattaya, Hua Hin, Koh Samui
Real Estate & Property Agent Bangkok, Hua Hin, Thailand - Houses, Land, Condominium, Villa for sale
Pattaya Properties for Sale - Real Estate Agent Pattaya Thailand - Houses, Condos, Land

cheers,

Fiona


EDIT: Refer Rule 10: Links that advertise other competing forums will be removed immediately.


----------



## darwinite1

wali said:


> The oldest and doubtlessly the best international school in Thailand is Bangkok Pattana School in Bangna district of Bangkok. Expensive though.


Thanks Wali - will take a look!


----------



## darwinite1

steve__c said:


> The Prem International School in Chiang Mai is also of a very high quality


thanks steve!


----------



## Sunshine Gal

Hi,

I've got a friend working for Regency Travel & Education (Bangkok). tel:+ 66 2 261 2500. You may call to enquire abt schooling matters.

Cheers,
Sunshine gal




darwinite1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We're thinking of moving to Thailand and could use some advice on 2 major issues: where to live and where to send our daughter to school.
> 
> 1. We really need a good school to send our 15 yr old to as her education is at that critical stage. I've had a look at there are 75 international schools in Thailand, so I have no idea where to start!? I took a look at the Bangkok International School which looks very good, but I'm sure there must be others out there that are just as good, a bit cheaper and not in central Bangkok. Can anyone provide some advice please?
> 
> 2. We would prefer not to live in Bangkok, but if it is necessary for schooling purposes, can anyone recommend an area where most of the expats live? My husband will be working away from home a lot and I have a new baby, so I'd prefer to be in an area which has other expats in it in order to make it easier to make friends I suppose, and which might have all the local conveniences. Can anyone recommend suburbs/towns where I might find other expats and a good school. Again, it doesn't have to be Bangkok and ideally, it would be more coastal.
> 
> On another note, can anyone provide any hints and tips/ do's and don'ts when it comes to a move to Thailand?
> 
> Thanks everyone - any advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## darwinite1

thanks Sunshine Gal!





Sunshine Gal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got a friend working for Regency Travel & Education (Bangkok). tel:+ 66 2 261 2500. You may call to enquire abt schooling matters.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sunshine gal


----------



## brianmarinus

Hi!
There is also North Thailand,which is very laid back,but have what you will need in eny way as a family.A good university to.


http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.mfu.ac.th/en/about_us/p01.php&h=c3341

Chiang Ra is a smal town whit about 70.000 citizens.
brianmarinus.


----------



## UniReb

The Thonburi side of Bangkok is relatively more safe, peaceful, and friendlier.


----------



## Daniel01

Hi all.

Well, if you're going to be in Bangkok...the its does not get much better than living in Bangkok Garden Condos: bangkokgarden dot com]Serviced Apartment Bangkok, Serviced Apartment Sathorn in Thailand[/url] and having the school NEXT door !

New Sathorn International School http newsathorn dot com


Regards,
Dan


----------



## Julieflowers

darwinite1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We're thinking of moving to Thailand and could use some advice on 2 major issues: where to live and where to send our daughter to school.
> 
> 1. We really need a good school to send our 15 yr old to as her education is at that critical stage. I've had a look at there are 75 international schools in Thailand, so I have no idea where to start!? I took a look at the Bangkok International School which looks very good, but I'm sure there must be others out there that are just as good, a bit cheaper and not in central Bangkok. Can anyone provide some advice please?
> 
> 2. We would prefer not to live in Bangkok, but if it is necessary for schooling purposes, can anyone recommend an area where most of the expats live? My husband will be working away from home a lot and I have a new baby, so I'd prefer to be in an area which has other expats in it in order to make it easier to make friends I suppose, and which might have all the local conveniences. Can anyone recommend suburbs/towns where I might find other expats and a good school. Again, it doesn't have to be Bangkok and ideally, it would be more coastal.
> 
> On another note, can anyone provide any hints and tips/ do's and don'ts when it comes to a move to Thailand?
> 
> Thanks everyone - any advice will be greatly appreciated


Hello,

I moved to Thailand almost a year ago with my husband. We now live on the outskirts of Pattaya. Not all girlie bars and seedy nightspots. It's great living here, you can join in with the holiday makers at a weekend. There are lots of things to do and see and it is really safe. 
I do not have children but have friends that do and they go to the Regents School here in Pattaya. Following Western schooling. There are lots of places to rent for really good money and I have made friends with the agents that I used to help me find our house. If you need any telephone numbers or email addresses? One of the agents has an office in BKK.
If you need any help with what to stock up on and where to buy things just email me and I can give you lots of help if you need it.


----------



## happyfamily

lived in bkk for two years with two small kids...

you must buy nancy chandlers map for a start.

if going with small children, hook up with BAMBI group - excellent place for expat moms to connect.

schools: elc (early learning center) has two campuses. fantastic (but expenisve) school and pre-school following reggio approach.
NIST, ISB and Patana are by far the best schools to pursue. Both NIST and ISB follow pyp and ib programs. the campuses are amazing. 

SO much fun stuff to do with kids in bangkok!!! bangkok dolphins offers fantastic swimming courses, ocean world to visit, funarium, go eat at crepes and co., take river boats for fun, walk through chinatown...

great town and wonderful community. could go on and on!


----------

